# Mexico City Childcare Nanny or Babysitting



## weltall900 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello,

I would like to hire someone for childcare in my home during weekday work hours. Like 8-4pm each day of the week. It would be for an infant. I have seen this topic discussed quite a bit, but all I've been able to ascertain from these discussions is:

-Mexicans have family watch their kids.
-Ask around (but I don't know anyone)

I'm totally new to the expat lifestyle, as well as having this type of help as it would be too expensive for us in the USA. Can someone help me figure this out? Is there a site like Care.com for Mexico? I'll be living in Mexico City.

Thank You


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

First thing that comes to my mind - visit the nearest Catholic church and ask if they can recommend someone. We were considering doing that for someone to feed the cats when we travel...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Should you be looking for someone who has qualifications, references and a security check, Or a bona fide child minding company?

Jo xxx


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I suggest that you get in contact with the Mexico City Newcomers Club (can be found with a simple internet search) where you will meet other expats and can probably find leads. If you’re on Facebook, there are several Mexico City expat groups, of which one called "Mexico City Moms" might be the best one to meet people who can help you. Also do a search "Facebook Groups for English Speakers in Mexico" to get a list hosted at the "Angloinfo" website.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Another idea would be to find a preschool teacher training program, to see if any of their recent grads are interested in this type of position. My daughter-in-law in Puebla studied as a preschool teacher, and I've been quite impressed with her philosophy, creativity and overall skills. She has worked as a nanny, ran her own daycare for a while, and worked as a teacher in a preschool. 

While it's true that many Mexicans rely on family to help with childcare, nannies and daycares are certainly not unheard of.


----------

